# Off season in BVI''s



## wallm (Jun 30, 2003)

*Off season in BVI''''s*

I am thinking about doing the BVI''s for a week. Did it once before in March and the sailing was great. This time I would have to wait until June due to school schedules. The upside is that prices are lower at that time. Anyone know the usual winds/weather that time of year? Clearly pre-hurricaine season. I am just tired of charters that turned into motor trips.


----------



## GordMay (Dec 19, 2002)

*Off season in BVI''''s*

June is NOT pre-hurricane season - Hurricane season officially descends on the Atlantic June 1st, although most of the worst hit in the fall.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Off season in BVI''''s*

Have done the BVI twice in the month of June and loved it. Great wind and the weather isn''t all that bad. Might see a bit of rain here and there but nothing to ruin a trip. Yes it is hurricaine season and the risk is always there but then again risk is always there in some form or fashion. Bargain prices motivated us to use June and of course if you have children school is out.Enjoy!


----------



## JOMOUK (Aug 13, 2004)

*Off season in BVI''''s*

Spent 3 weeks in VI''s in July last year. Winds anything between 15-25kts. I was sailing an Island Packet so the high end of that scale suited us fine.

General weather.... We had a couple of heavy showers and a couple of cloudy days when a depression further south threatened to become a hurricane but overall it was hot and sunny with plenty of wind.

Beside lower cost, another advantage at that time of year is that you can always find somewhere to drop the hook.


----------



## Zailnut (May 10, 2004)

*Off season in BVI''''s*

We returned a few weeks ago. Spent July 20 thru 29. 1st day the first tropical wave of the season came through so they wouldn''t let us leave the harbor. We had a late start anyway so we spent the night at the dock. Next day was OK winds about 20k and thunderheads all over. The rest of the trip was fine, but it rained on us every night. Winds were always good and healthy. Rode out a blaster one night off Saba rock. Winds clocked just above 35k...oops just read your post date. This maybe too late. Have fun!


----------

